# Thank you and god bless



## robc22 (Mar 17, 2012)

Please forgive if this is not the right forum to post in......

I recently joined this site when my cat Mr Clyde's became ill. I asked for advice and received so much in the way of help and advice.

Mr Clyde's passed and the pain was so great I started to drink again. After a week and almost killing myself I seeked help. I have now stopped drinking and have found help. I wrote this in recovery to help heal my soul. It's not great but it is from my heart........

My sweetest friend, my beautiful soul mate
I miss you so much my heart and body are filled with pain
But I know you are in a better place
I know you are frolicking in the sun with your sister squirrel and your mother Mae
A place where there are rabbits to chase and birds abound
A place where there are no mean dogs,coyotes or careless drivers

I still see you everywhere my most precious one
Sleeping on the deck
Trying to snag a Koi out of the fish pond
Running across the lawn to come in during a summer shower
Snuggling on me and digging your claws in because you are so content

I am so sorry if I did not get you to the vets enough times
Please,please forgive me my love

I would give five years of my life to hold you in my arms one last time
To hear you purr as I kiss you between the ears

In my heart I believe god will let us be together again
Until then....goodbye Mr Clyde's good bye


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

That was lovely. I really am glad you are doing better for yourself. I also hope that you continue dropping in and letting us know how you are doing. It is always hard when you lose your heart kitty. I wish you the best.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

That a wonderful tribute to your friend Mr Clyde.
I'm a recovering alcoholic too and I also feel the guilt that I didn't provide adequate medical care to my beloved Samantha in the period before she fell to cancer.
I beat myself up wondering if I'd noticed the weight loss and gotten her to the vet sooner would the out come have been different.
The truth is cat hide their illnesses, they are stoic little souls.
Back when I was a child none of our cat lived to old age, the got poisoned or got run over or just disappeared.
But now people take better care of there pets and these pets grow old they get ill and they die and there nothing we can do to prevent it, we just do the best we can.
My Samantha became old and feeble over night, the night before we spent bedtime together like so many nights before and I had no clue that she had tumors in her belly.
Having to hold her in my arms while the vet administered the drugs that would end her life was the hardest thing I've ever done, but I couldn't let her suffer.
I had to let her go, it was just the right thing to do.
I wish I could have done the same for my Mother.
I felt Samantha bright spirit leave her small body leaving just bones and fur.
Mr Clyde love you and he knew you loved him, it sounds like he lived a good long life and that's a credit to the love and care you gave him.
Write Mr Clyde a letter telling him what he meant to you and when you finish it write a letter to yourself from Mr Clyde, try to give his spirit a voice.
I hope you can find peace, for me my surviving cat Chiquita has been a great comfort, if your able taking in another cat in need would be honoring Mr Clyde memory.


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

*Clyde would not want you to be in pain either*

Robc, I am also glad you have begun to heal yourself again. I dont think any of our heart kitties would want us to be in despair after they leave us. clyde would want to know you could take care of yourself when his time came. I believe animals can be even smarter than a lot of humans and they KNOW you did everything you could. life is uncertain, but we do the best we can. that's all we can ask for.

I hope you continue to heal. And may clydes spirit guide you to the peace and happiness you deserve.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

A very nice tribute to Mr Clyde. I can tell you put your whole heart into the tribute even while you were struggling to heal yourself......May all the good memories of Mr Clyde be with you as you heal yourself....As an alcoholic myself, I can understand the struggles one goes thru in coping with lifes challenges....Stay with the program and keep Mr Clyde in your heart and may he guide you as you continue on...


----------

